# Computer restarts randomly when playing games!



## RavenJe (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi guys!
My problem is pretty simple to explain but impossible for me to solve... i'm starting to be really frustrete.
Basically, while i'm playing a games, as Elder Scrolls Online or Fifa 17, randomly my computer deicide to restart it self...
In the event viewer that's what i found:







I'm not using any overclock mode, and the power cable is connected alone in the socket on the wall.
Some of my friends suggest me to put the PSU, cable alone straight on the wall, and I did it, but nothing change.
The problem doesn't happen all the time, it's so random...
Tell me if you need more information.
Thank you guys.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8138 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 202 GB (39 GB Free); D: 931 GB (526 GB Free);
Motherboard: MSI, Z97 GAMING 9 ACK (MS-7926)
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled​


----------



## sdburr (Oct 30, 2006)

Typical problems that you can try to mitigate: Get the latest drivers for your NVIDIA card and install them. Be sure your system is clear of 'dust bunnies' - use canned air to clean out any dust residing on fans and heat sinks in your computer system. Next, run this command from an Administrator Command Prompt (right-click Start button to get to this) - dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

After running the program, if it comes up with a message stating that it cannot correct problems it finds, you will need to let us know about it.

Problems that these instruction help alleviate is bad / corrupted video driver install, overheating issues, data corruption of Windows 10 OS. The three most common issues of random rebooting while playing video intensive programs. Last two things to check require a lot of patience - move some programs and data files from drive C to drive D (make sure your primary boot drive has at least 10% of the total space of the drive free - you look good here), and do a memory diagnostic check through the Windows diagnostic startup menu.


----------



## RavenJe (Nov 22, 2016)

First of all, thank you for the answer.


Drivers NVIDIA updated for sure, after a clean installation.
Dust is impossible to find in my pc, i hate it so i give a lot of attention about it.
The gaming heating temperature is between 75 - 80 max ( but just when i stress it really a lot )
Windows 10 OS is fresh installed.
I have increased the space of Drive C
I did the Windows diagnostic menu ( i cant see the results though )
About the dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth, I'll attach the results.


----------



## sdburr (Oct 30, 2006)

DISM completed successfully and there is no data corruption in your Windows 10 installation.
I believe it's going to be one of three issues then.
1) Could be an issue with your RAM memory overheating - be sure to firmly re-seat your RAM by pushing each down with your thumbs - one thumb on each top end of the stick.
2) Could be an issue with the video card itself. Make sure that the video card has its 2 6-pin power connectors correctly connected to power from your PSU. I've noticed that these cards work fine without the power when not pressed hard for video but will cause a system restart if no power is connected when pressed for video performance from high-end graphics.
3) Could be an issue with your PSU not having enough wattage.

Thermal and Power Specs: (for GeForce GTX 970)

98 C Maximum GPU Temperature (in C)
145 W Graphics Card Power (W)
500 W Recommended System Power (W)**
2x 6-pins Supplementary Power Connectors


----------



## RavenJe (Nov 22, 2016)

I just checked my PSU is 750w modular. And about the RAM i did as you say. The temperature is good, even when i play games in ultra graphic. I really don't know...


----------



## sdburr (Oct 30, 2006)

If thermal and power aren't the issue, the only other thing is hardware related. It might be you have either a defective graphics card or a defective motherboard / CPU.
Try borrowing a second graphics card and replace your current one with it to see if the problem occurs then. If so, motherboard is the problem, if not, it's the other graphics card that is defective.


----------



## ankitabasak (Nov 29, 2016)

The usual suspects for the computer rebooting itself would be too much heat or not enough power.


----------

